# Is this a good monitor for Blueray from PC via DVI?



## runAway (Apr 10, 2008)

I am thinking about getting this TV for a monitor and a Blueray player to go in my computer..It has a DVI port..Is that the same as HDMI as some people say? I just recently took a 37" Vizio I bought last month back to Walmart because it didn't support 1:1 pixel mapping and I never could get it just right through HDMI...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16889101116


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

dead link.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

DVI is for video data only. I don't know of any monitor that actually supports 1:1 pixel mapping, that's generally an ability of televisions. High-end televisions.

Here is a listof televisions that support this feature.


----------

